# Centerline Text



## ICARVEUCARVE (May 16, 2012)

I just purchased centerline text this past weekend. I have not used it yet. 

Question: After I create a sign in Carvewright Designer and before I upload to card, how do I apply centerline text ??? Do I check the box for centerline text and it prompts me to do more ??? How do I know that centerline text is downloaded to Carvewright Designer software and ready to use.

Thanks


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

ICARVEUCARVE said:


> I just purchased centerline text this past weekend. I have not used it yet.
> 
> Question: After I create a sign in Carvewright Designer and before I upload to card, how do I apply centerline text ??? Do I check the box for centerline text and it prompts me to do more ??? How do I know that centerline text is downloaded to Carvewright Designer software and ready to use.
> 
> Thanks


You apply the centerline text by selecting the that option in the text input window. You also need to apply some "spacing" to the text. I usually go with about 15.

You also need to update your license file to activate the centerline feature. You should have gotten a email with the license code and how to activate.. http://www.carvewright.com/2010CWweb/service/Software_instructions/Premium Feature Activation.pdf


----------



## ICARVEUCARVE (May 16, 2012)

Thanks, I will try it tonight.


----------

